
Recording industry revenues back to pre-internet, musicians are poorer than ever - rbanffy
https://boingboing.net/2018/04/24/which-side-are-you-on-3.html
======
microtherion
As far as I can tell, the title is a flat out lie.

> Global recorded music revenues reached $17.4 billion in 2017, putting it
> just a hair below 2008’s $17.7 billion in revenues.

So revenue, not adjusted for inflation, is nearly back to 2008 levels, hardly
"pre-internet". The actual revenue peak in 1999 was $25.2 billion, which is
$37.1 billion, inflation adjusted to 2017. So industry revenue is at less than
HALF of pre-Napster levels.

------
EADGBE
When you pay-per-play, you're bound to make the majority go for broke.

At least they had CD sales they could count on.

------
cokckckiciviuv
Don’t ignore the fact that internet opened up the arena for many more
musicians.

